# Project of the Day : Winador Drawers



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got back from Lowes.
I'm starting a new project, gonna put big wide pullout drawers in one of the vino's. I'm also going to make trays/boxes for said drawers.
This was all brought on by the Smackdown. I have a bazzilion singles and they exist in ziplock baggies jammed in the winadors.
It literally looks awful.
Once I finish one winador, if it goes well, I'm going to do the other.
I'll be pretty much completely out of space for boxes, but I don't care. I'd rather keep my smokes in trays. I like it like that. 
I'll chase this thread with pics all along the way.
The whole project begins with emptying that winador so that I can fit it for drawer brackets.
Everyone, please, wish me luck.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

shilala said:


> Everyone, please, wish me luck.


Great idea! I've seen enough of your work to know you don't need luck.

And if I recall correctly, there's room for a third vino somewhere around the two you have...so no worry about room for boxes.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. Are you building the shelves out of Spanish Cedar or are they going to be wire mesh type shelves. Keep us posted.:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

If you are willing....i'd love to buy some off of you!!!!

I was just thinking of turning my vinotemp into 3-4 singles drawers and just use my coolerador as full box holders!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

You might want to be careful, if you organize your stuff more might show up to mess things up.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tchariya said:


> If you are willing....i'd love to buy some off of you!!!!
> 
> I was just thinking of turning my vinotemp into 3-4 singles drawers and just use my coolerador as full box holders!


This deal is integrated into the winador.
I was going to build a chest of drawers to fit, but I'd have lost a lot of room and I was concerned about the bottom shelf support.
So I decided to install my drawer glides right on the unit.
I just finished my mock up shelf and the first set of glides.
This is where I'll get all the numbers I need, then I just repeat the process six more times.
Once I get all the drawers in I can lay out the trays I'm going to make.
Pics...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a shot of one of the glides installed.
I put each side in, mocked up a drawer, slid it in, and found that the winador is tapered from front to back. Not just a little, either. I had to make 1/2 block shims to place under the front of each glide.
You can see the block in the pic below. With the shim in place and the drawer cut down to the right size, it fits perfectly and glides perfectly.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with the project. Im looking forward to seeing your project progress.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Next are a couple shots of the drawer mockup and a closeup in the corner.
It's just to get a feel for what's next.
I now have to set that drawer, make another mock frame, and find the distance between the glides.
Right now it looks like the glides aren't going to work because they're too close.
I'll see what they'll do and I'll go from there. If worse comes to worse I can chop the drawer stopper off right above the glide wheel.
First things first though. I have to find my height for the next glide and see where the drawer lands.
Here's the pics...


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin good, I can't wait to see the finished project. If your other projects are any indication this will turn out great. Good luck with the project.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck !!! It's seems to be coming along nicely! Anxious to see more pics!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Welp, I got all the glides installed and 5 of the 7 drawers made.
I ran out of stock for the sides of the drawers. I know why, it's because I changed how I was going to face the drawers.
Initially I was going to screw through the front and anchor to the drawer sides.
I decide to do it right so I can adjust the fronts so they're nice and straight.
It's more work, takes up more room where cigars could go, but it'll make setting the drawer fronts a breeze.

Here's all the glides installed...


Here's four of the drawers without their fronts (which I haven't made yet)...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have to run out to Lowe's now. We were going over that way anyways.
I'll pick up some more screws (used all my zip machine heads on the glides) and the rest of the stock for the drawers.

Here's the unfinished drawers in the glides...


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

What, no dovetails?

It looks amazing so far.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

cab28 said:


> What, no dovetails?
> 
> It looks amazing so far.


Just paid 100 bucks for a Dado blade today. I'm going to learn how to use it very shortly, and then, LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good. Why did you go with 1 inch stock? Seems like overkill for the weight they will hold. 1/4 - 3/8in would have been plenty strong enough and given you a bit more storage.

Is that pine?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, Scott, very impressive! Do you hire out for home improvement projects? I'd gladly pay in cigars! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Atta boy Scott. Youre the man !!!! I'm coming over tomorrow. Gonna be a long walk:r


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sweet!!!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=jumping/jumping0045.gif*

Can ya tell that I'm excited about another project? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0006.gif:tu:ss


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been looking forward to a new "project of the day!"


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me, my friend! I will be watching with great anticipation.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Looking good. Why did you go with 1 inch stock? Seems like overkill for the weight they will hold. 1/4 - 3/8in would have been plenty strong enough and given you a bit more storage.
> 
> Is that pine?


It probably is overkill for what's going in the drawers now, but I have a habit of recycling things. If I build scrawny cheap stuff, it bites me in the ass later.
These drawers could very easily be holding nuts, bolts or rocks a year from now, who knows?

The frames of the drawer are made of poplar. The bottoms of the drawers are birch. The faces of the drawers will be oak.
Pine is aromatic. Don't use pine in your humi. It's stinky.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

It's raining again today, so I'll be able to finish the drawers here very shortly.
I may even get started on the trays, but I have a PT appointment at 10 that screws everything up, and I'll probably be crippled when I get home.
I'm excited to get the fronts on those drawers. The oak is gonna look sweet.
I haven't decided how I'm going to fit them yet. Don't know if I want to gap them or flush them out. Once the other couple drawers are in, that'll dictate how I do it.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

u make me mad! 




..... j/k lol great job man :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I finished out the drawers and put my smokes away.
I haven't settled on drawer pulls, have no idea what I'm going to do yet.
In the bottom of the cooler you can see the HCSbeadmats I use. 
Boxes fit in the nice, deep top drawer. I have padron boxes in the top two short drawers.
I've already pretty much decided to do the other cooler, but just with four deep drawers for boxes. I think. 
More pics...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I couldn't be more pleased with the nice, heavy drawers. I thought it might be overkill and Mr. Flibble suggested it, too.
They're very stiff and very substantial and they look totally professional.
I have a couple air nailers that made making the drawers a breeze. This whole thing to this point has taken me hardly any time at all.
I can see that need to think about making some sort of jig for laying out and installing the drawer glides. It's very important that they are just right, and although I made them work, things could be much better. 
The next one will go much better, I'm sure. :tu


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice work!:tu

It makes me want to do mine but who am I kidding, I'm way too lazy!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Those look fantastic :tu:tu:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> *
> I haven't settled on drawer pulls, have no idea what I'm going to do yet.*


You should make drawer pulls from empty cigar tubes


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Those look fantastic :tu:tu:tu


The oak fronts are way over the top. Made the whole project, imho. 
Thanks Albert!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> You should make drawer pulls from empty cigar tubes


You got me there.
How ya mean?


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

That is the nicest "improvement" project I've seen from you yet. And there's been a few of em. Looks great man!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

THREAD HIJACK!!!

What would be a nice DIY shelving system for my 120qt coolidor? I currently have about 15 boxes with bags of beads tossed all over and a glass of distilled water. Ideally I'd like a few trays for loose cigars but mostly just a way to add a little style and functionality to the cooler.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

krisko said:


> THREAD HIJACK!!!
> 
> What would be a nice DIY shelving system for my 120qt coolidor? I currently have about 15 boxes with bags of beads tossed all over and a glass of distilled water. Ideally I'd like a few trays for loose cigars but mostly just a way to add a little style and functionality to the cooler.


I'd make backboards like EMT's use. Cut handholes in each end.
Then I'd make four spacer cubes or spacer tubes for each layer.
Well, not would, but have. 
That's what I do with the 120qt. I use for conditioning beads. :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

shilala said:


> You got me there.
> How ya mean?


Figure tube (tubo) -> spacer -> drawer to make a handle.. you could slide a wooden dowel into the tube, and run a small gauge wood screw through the front of the drawer, down the pre-drilled spacer, and into the dowel in the tube (all pre-drilled to ease assembly and alignment and to prevent stuff from splitting).

Or could pin it, or someother variation thereof to secure the tubo to the spacer.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

jquirit said:


> Figure tube (tubo) -> spacer -> drawer to make a handle.. you could slide a wooden dowel into the tube, and run a small gauge wood screw through the front of the drawer, down the pre-drilled spacer, and into the dowel in the tube (all pre-drilled to ease assembly and alignment and to prevent stuff from splitting).
> 
> Or could pin it, or someother variation thereof to secure the tubo to the spacer.


I still can't envision it. Well, I can kinda.
The thing I'm looking at in my head is totally skank ghetto.
I was thinking more like a pocketed brass pull, but they're 12 bucks a crack.
I don't even think I want brass. I'd be happiest with a black plastic knob, I think.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> You got me there.
> How ya mean?


Take an aluminum tube and 2 machine screws and run them through the tube and into the drawer. Make sure the srews are long enough to go through the face of the drawer, then leave a small space and then through the tube. It would work as a bar shaped style pull. You could use nuts and washers to adjust the position of the tube in relation to the face of each drwer. i hope this makes sense. If not maybe I can scan in a drawing.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> I still can't envision it. Well, I can kinda.
> The thing I'm looking at in my head is totally skank ghetto.
> I was thinking more like a pocketed brass pull, but they're 12 bucks a crack.
> I don't even think I want brass. I'd be happiest with a black plastic knob, I think.


I see your point on the looking ghetto, but I would at least use a bar style pull in stainless or black. I'll look around and see if I have any.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Magnificent!!!:tu:ss

Thanks for sharin' Scott!

They look great!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great work again:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Kyle (Kerri's boy, he's 9) and I sorted all my singles and arranged them in the drawers.
They look great in there. 
Here's a couple shots...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I went to Lowe's this morning and got material to put drawers in the other winador.
While I was there I look at drawer pulls. Albert is going to see if they have something laying around that I can use.
If that doesn't work out, I saw some that I like, although they're 5 bucks a crack.
I need 14 pulls. For 70 bucks, I'll stick a screw in the drawer and pull on it. 
So #2 is just about ready to get on the way.
I have already thought of a number of refinements I can make along the way, so this should go far smoother than the first set of drawers. :tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Shilala,
Did you have to worry about the cooling lines when screwing into the inside of the fridge?
Or since these are thermoelectric are there no cooling lines lime a normal refrigerator?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> I went to Lowe's this morning and got material to put drawers in the other winador.
> While I was there I look at drawer pulls. Albert is going to see if they have something laying around that I can use.
> If that doesn't work out, I saw some that I like, although they're 5 bucks a crack.
> I need 14 pulls. For 70 bucks, I'll stick a screw in the drawer and pull on it.
> ...


If the drawer face is deep enough, could you use a router to create a pull on each one?


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you looked at knobs?

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&Ntt=knobs&Ntk=i_products&Ns=p_product_price|0&N=0&sortOp=lowToHigh


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DAL said:


> Have you looked at knobs?
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...cts&Ns=p_product_price|0&N=0&sortOp=lowToHigh


Yup.
Looked at them all at Lowe's this morning. No likey.
I found one I could live with but they're too expensive.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

skibumdc said:


> Shilala,
> Did you have to worry about the cooling lines when screwing into the inside of the fridge?
> Or since these are thermoelectric are there no cooling lines lime a normal refrigerator?


No, and it's not thermoelectric.
It's compressor driven with an integrated evaporator plate in trhe back of the unit. In order to control condensation I've added two 60mm fans trained on the evaporator plate. Any condensate that forms is quickly evaporated and recontrolled by 40 ounces of HCM beads.
There is also a hydra in each cooler that helps with the humidity level, replacing any lost water vapor and constantly conditioning the beads. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job Scott! That is the thought I had for my end table humi.
Are those drawers one stick deep or two?

Hey Costa, this answers my question.

Al
The Fisherman


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

compuag said:


> If the drawer face is deep enough, could you use a router to create a pull on each one?


Ideally, I'd like to make a scallop cut or use a scallop pull.
I have a router but I don't have a router table and I can't decide on how I'd set up to do it.
I'm afraid to bore a hole for fear I won't like it, but that's what I'd most like to do.
I even thought of a little hole, or taking a half moon out of the top of each drawer. 
I'm trying to be patient and find just the right thing. It's not going real well. :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Great job Scott! That is the thought I had for my end table humi.
> Are those drawers one stick deep or two?
> 
> Hey Costa, this answers my question.
> ...


They're two sticks deep, but I could make them as deep as I want.
I thought about making the next cooler deeper, but I've since decided to make them identical.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

How much space is there for a knob? It looks like the drawer front is pretty close to the glass.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

cab28 said:


> How much space is there for a knob? It looks like the drawer front is pretty close to the glass.


An inch to an inch and a half.
I can make most anything work. I might have to countersink a bit, but that's fine, too. Albert is sending me handles, so I'm good to go.
Hopefully I can get the second cooler's drawers done tomorrow. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> They're two sticks deep, but I could make them as deep as I want.
> I thought about making the next cooler deeper, but I've since decided to make them identical.


Could you make them one cigar deep? Or would the drawer slides hit each other? When I build mine thats what I want. I don't want to have to move cigars to see what i have.

Al


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Hey scott, i could make you some nice twisted wrought iron grips in my shop if you'd like. Free of charge, cept shipping. PM me if ya wanna get together on this, id love to add to your project


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Could you make them one cigar deep? Or would the drawer slides hit each other? When I build mine thats what I want. I don't want to have to move cigars to see what i have.
> 
> Al


You could, but there'd be a lot of wasted room. The glides take up a certain amount of space. There are cheapo glides that don't take up as much space, but they break in 10 or 15 minutes.
So you'd basically be turning a 1000 count humi into a 100 count humi.
Doesn't make much sense, ya know?
You could make a 2 deep drawer with a lift out top tray. That'd work.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Hey scott, i could make you some nice twisted wrought iron grips in my shop if you'd like. Free of charge, cept shipping. PM me if ya wanna get together on this, id love to add to your project


Thanks for the offer, I sure appreciate it!!!
Albert is sending pulls, so I'm good to go. I'll keep in mind that you can make that sort of thing, I might be able to use them in the future.
I saw a very nice pull at Lowes that looked like wrought iron wire. It was cool. Kinda open and basketed. I liked it.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

That is a top notch install. I am extremely jealous.

Great job. It looks excellent.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

a.dickens said:


> That is a top notch install. I am extremely jealous.
> 
> Great job. It looks excellent.


Thanks, buddy. :tu
I hope I can get to the other one today. I'm excited about getting it done. I have a list of things to do that's about a mile long and I didn't get to bed yet. I'm getting there, though.
I hate running the table saw when I haven't slept, I'm pretty attached to my fingers. :r


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

wow that looks really nice. it looks like thats what it was made for.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Crikey! That is just freakin' awesome. Fantastic job and thanks for sharing the information and the photos.

BUMP :tu

Doc


----------

